
How the U.K. Restarted Its Restaurant Industry: Paying Half the Bill - simonpure
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/25/business/britain-restaurants-eat-out-to-help-out.html
======
onion2k
It's not really half the bill. It's 50% up to a maximum of £10 (about $13), it
only applies to food and non-alcoholic beverages, and it's only available
Monday to Wednesday.

------
easytiger
It has certainly been insanely busy in areas where people rarely eat out even
pre-pandemic. Places busier than they have ever been in their history.

